# Oak Doors With White Trim ??



## lorree (Jan 7, 2016)

I have moved into a home that has all oak interior doors .. some oak trim still but some has been painted white (just a primer I think) The whole house needs painting and my thought is to remove the paint from the trim and have all oak trim to match the doors, however if paint removing doesn't work out well .. and I need new mouldings ... am thing of just getting a flat MDF and using that .. any ideas how that might look ?? Don't want to have to replace all the doors


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

How is the door jamb done? If stained as well, then, yea, pull off the trim and replace with stained wood.

You really don't want to strip it. The time involved is not fun.

And if you want stained....MDF is NOT an option.


----------



## lorree (Jan 7, 2016)

the jamb is oak .. tried a bit of Goof Off on a piece and it took the paint off .. so that might not be too bad. For me .. I'm really not that picky .. but for what others think ... would white mouldings look good with oak doors ??


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's personal preference.....and Mind of Matter. If you don't mind, it don't matter.


----------



## lorree (Jan 7, 2016)

Point taken .. thanx ... will see how it goes. Is my first DIY project ........


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's a saftey warning and a good one. 

I was working on the exterior of a home when a painter was spraying lacquer in a custom library. He put a fan in the room to blow out the fumes, because it was overwhelming the home. As soon as he hit the switch on the fan the room ignited and because he had lacquer all over his clothing, he too ignited. Burned over 90% of his body. He succumbed to his injuries and died two weeks later. A very sad story. But one that could easily happen if you're not aware. Just thought I'd pass it along.


----------

